# Hymer S555 1993



## jdrewroman (Apr 23, 2011)

Can any one help with where the roof supports are in my Hymer, I want to cut a hole in roof above the rear dinette seat to fit an Air-con unit. I can not use the rear pop-up opening as the unit controls etc will block the toilet door from opening.
The air-con unit will just fit between the forward opening and the rear one.
Would rather not fit the unit than to cause other damage.
Many thank
John
please pm or email me at [email protected]


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening John,

It might be worth sending an email to Hymer customer services who may be able to advise: [email protected]

Alternatively, could you shorten the height of the door to enable it to pass under the air con unit. If you are not happy about the gap, then you could use what you have cut off and fix it in place above the door in contact with the ceiling.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## jdrewroman (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Chris
Thanks I have emailed them and await a reply as for -
'Alternatively, could you shorten the height of the door to enable it to pass under the air con unit. If you are not happy about the gap, then you could use what you have cut off and fix it in place above the door in contact with the ceiling. '
Being tall I would then have to learn to limbo to access the toilet  
regards
John


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi John

Sounds like you are going to have to limbo under the air con unit as well.

As far as roof supports, if the internal roof is in hardboard panels these should be fixed to the roof batons and you will see this inside as they will be pinned and taped over.

Martin


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

jdrewroman said:


> Hi Chris
> Thanks I have emailed them and await a reply as for -
> 'Alternatively, could you shorten the height of the door to enable it to pass under the air con unit. If you are not happy about the gap, then you could use what you have cut off and fix it in place above the door in contact with the ceiling. '
> Being tall I would then have to learn to limbo to access the toilet
> ...


Good morning John,

I have attached images of the layout and side profiles of your motorhome from the parts catalogue, however there was no diagram to depict where the rooflights are in relation to these. The main rooflight should sit squarely over the dinette, and from what you say the other sits over the right angle in the walkway. Is there enough space in another location on the roof to install the air con without weakening it? The space available would appear to be between these two rooflights making it the ideal location centrally, or adjacent to the habitation door which will reduce its effectiveness.

I think most air con frames will sit up to 50mm from the roof, so moving on from Martin's comments can I assume that installation of the appliance in a new location would enable you to have free moment around the vehicle without hitting your head however from what I can assess you may have to duck wherever you put it. What is your assessment?

It might be helpful to post some photos to better visualise the space on the roof and internally for members to provide further advice.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## jdrewroman (Apr 23, 2011)

Here is a roof photo of the Hymer S555 (mine does not have the checker plate


----------



## jdrewroman (Apr 23, 2011)

X marks the spot on layout where unit to be fitted


----------



## jdrewroman (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks all for reply's , the whole roof is a single section with no individual beams just need to to a safety check against hidden wiring.
Regards
John


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening John, 

Thanks for posting images which I hope will enable others to assist further, although I will have to bow out now as roof structures is not an area of expertise for me.

Regards,
Chris


----------

